# John Deere 4200



## Tadabailey (Jan 10, 2022)

I have a problem with my John Deere 4200 utility tractor. It will not go forward or reverse. It is not a hydrostatic. Any idea what the problem is?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

So you have the SyncShift transmission? Probably need a lot more information posted to get quality advice/help on here......

Did it just happen while setting or what were you doing with the tractor when this happened?
Any noises or smells when this happened?
Can you get it to go into any gear at all? 
Any history of work on the clutch or transmission?


----------

